# 92FS grip panels



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Just bought a new Italian made 92FS today and had a question on grip panels. Are the Hogue rubber grip panels any thicker than the plastic that come on the pistol? Would like rubber but don't want to add thickness to the grip.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

meanmachine1961 said:


> . . . Are the Hogue rubber grip panels any thicker than the plastic that come on the pistol? . . .


Congratulations on getting one of my most favorite pistols !
I bought my Italian 92 Centurion in 1992. And shortly thereafter put Hogue pebble-grain panels on it.

So, hey, answering you should be easy. Just retrieved the original plastic case. And, WTF, why are the original plastic pieces not there ?
Oh, I remember. Long ago and far away I gave them to a LEO buddy who broke one of his on his service gun. Don't ask, don't tell.
OK, after getting over all the memories THAT brought back, I measured my Hogues.

One side is 1/8 " thick. Or, if you prefer, 3.175 mm. Actually, I didn't take one off to get a real accurate number. So, 3 mm or so ??

Best I can do without any work on my part. After all these years my grips may be "rubber-welded" to the gun frame. :mrgreen:

I don't have any idea if Hogue has a current grip that is actually the same as my ancient model. Mine have served me well. :smt1099

Oops, forgot to say mine are totally "flat". There is no "palm swell".


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No, at least there is no added rubber to the side panels of the grip(palm swell), like other grips they offer. They are flat panels and I notice no perceptable difference in the two.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Appreciate the info guys. I believe I'll go buy me some rubbers.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The wrap around with the finger grooves do make the grip fatter. But the plain rubber hogue grip panels are about the same


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> The wrap around with the finger grooves do make the grip fatter. But the plain rubber hogue grip panels are about the same


Yep, good point.


----------

